# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zuiden (Baarn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zuiden

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk J.M. van Zuiden, Baarn

Adres: Plataanlaan 11-A, Baarn

Website: www.poels-vanzuiden.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zuiden*

----------

